# Howling Extension Ladder Help.



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

StreamlineGT said:


> Can I get that at bLowes or Home Cheapo? If not, where?


Nope, I had occasion to check for larger sizes like that a few months ago. They only carry ... uh, maybe up to 3/4" or so. Larger diameters are available at googleisyourfriend, but I honestly don't know if they go ladder-rung size.

I do fully sympathize with your plight; I'd want that baby looking smooth. :thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

nEighter said:


> you got the bubba rubb of ladders WOoot WOooot~! <where that came from actually :laughing:


I will direct your attention to the stop sign that they blew off while showing off their new audible bling.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I have ladder mitts on my ladders and for whatever reason. they don't whistle or howl. I have always loaded them rung flats forward with feet to the rear.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

I loaded my old ladder, and it howled. I filled it with Great Stuff, and no more howl. I am going to pursue the backer rod idea for the new ladder, now that I know that filling the rungs will work. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

Backer rod + ladder rungs = full of WIN!! Thanks!


----------

